# Chicken Pot Pie Recipe!?



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey everyone!

My husband has requested that i try making Chicken Pot Pie, but i have no idea how! Does anyone here have a good recipe i could use?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll try my best to explain how I make mine - if you need any clarification feel free to ask:

About 2 cups chopped, cooked chicken per pie - (I like a combination of light and dark but it doesn't matter)

I try to get 2 - 2 1/2 cups of the following vegetables.  I simmer broccoli, carrots, leeks, celery, peas until tender but still firm in salted, boiling water.  I try to chop everything pretty much the same size as the peas.  If I use frozen peas I add those last after they are thawed (in microwave) as I only want to heat them.  I think one time I even used some cauliflower.

I melt roughly 1/4 cup flour and a 1/4 cup butter to make a roux and cook for about 3 - 5 minutes on medium low or so.  Add roughly 3 cups of milk or 1/2 and half and dissolve about 2 tsp or so of chicken base (you can use bullion cubes too if you want)  Taste to see if it tastes like "chicken" and add a bit more if needed.  Don't add more salt yet because the next ingredient will add some salt.

Stir in some Parmesan cheese - the kind that is grated in the tubs (not the green can) or grate your own - I'm guessing I use maybe 1 cup?  

Taste at this point to make sure you have added enough salt and there is enough poultry flavor from the chicken base.  

Pour in vegetables and then pour roux over vegetables.  I use a double crust for this - MUCH better and keeps it very moist.  Make a couple slits in top and place some foil on lower rack to catch overflows 

Note that I usually make two of these and freeze one.  It's a lot of chopping, dicing, and slicing and it freezes well.

Bake at 400 degrees F. for 45 minutes or until upper crust browns.  You may need to foil the edges if they start to overcook.


----------



## corazon (Dec 2, 2007)

This is mine
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-pot-pie-13131.html
It's somewhat labor intensive but I am always very happy with the results.  I think there's a photo on the last page.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Kitchenelf,
Can this mixture be used for chicken and biscuits, too?
And why not use the Kraft parmesan? It's the only kind I have on hand at the moment. Doesn't it melt?

TIA


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Kitchenelf,
> Can this mixture be used for chicken and biscuits, too?
> And why not use the Kraft parmesan? It's the only kind I have on hand at the moment. Doesn't it melt?
> 
> TIA


 

Cheese loses flavor after it's been grated and sitting around, exposed to air.  The Kraft stuff in the can really isn't anything at all like real parmesan cheese.  Many people claim it tastes like sawdust.  I think it tastes somewhat "cheesy," but not very good.  I'd leave it out.  Pick up some *Parmigiano Romano *and taste the big difference.



*K-elf ... at what point do you incorporate the chicken?*

I basically make mine like you do, using frozen veggies that I don't bother cooking, as they thaw in the hot sauce.  I mix everything up in a big bowl and then pour into the pie shell.  I'm one of those weird people that like chicken pot pies with both top and bottom crusts.  I usually make my own and use crushed rosemary inthe crust.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

jennyema said:


> Cheese loses flavor after it's been grated and sitting around, exposed to air. The Kraft stuff in the can really isn't anything at all like real parmesan cheese. Many people claim it tastes like sawdust. I think it tastes somewhat "cheesy," but not very good. I'd leave it out. Pick up some *Parmigiano Romano *and taste the big difference.


 
Thanks. I've been meaning to upgrade my parmesan to regiano (sp?), romano or whatever is always being mentioned on those cooking shows.
I'll bet they won't last ten years on my refrigerator door though


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I've been meaning to upgrade my parmesan to regiano (sp?), romano or whatever is always being mentioned on those cooking shows.
> I'll bet they won't last ten years on my refrigerator door though


 

Time to turn the brain on.  I did mean reggiano.  Romono is a similar but difft. cheese altogether.  Both good though!

My dogs like the green can!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Well if your dogs like the green can, it can't be all bad..... right?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Well if your dogs like the green can, it can't be all bad..... right?


 

They like dog food too.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> They like dog food too.


 
and other things i cant mention here


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2007)

jennyema said:


> and other things i cant mention here


 

Ok, now you've got me curious!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't made this 
but plan to.
I watched PD make it on her show, looked easy and the puff pastry was a good alternative to a typical pie dough, thinking easy for a beginner.
Hope that helps


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks LEFSElover. It looks pretty close to RR's "chicken mug pie" filling, which I hunted down on Food Network's site. Paula uses much more milk though, and I only have one qt, so I'll cut that down and increase the chicken broth.... or base, whatever it's called.
Either way leaving out the cream of chicken soup should be a big improvement. I'll have to ask about the "gravy" next time I'm at one of the dinors around here.
Heck, maybe I'll take a pic and post it! It has a look that's hard to describe.... not cream based, not like gravy you make from roast chicken, more like a chicken stew might look as opposed to beef stew.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 3, 2007)

Depending on the pot pie, beef, chicken, pork, etc., I often leave the salt out of my crust and add the appropriate soup base to the flour, to compliment the filling.

Easy, no-fail crust for a pie with top and bottom crust:
3 cups AP flour
2 tbs. soup base
1/2 cup lard or shortening (fat) with more fat in reserve
3 tbs. ice water.

Combine the first three ingredients in a large bowl with a pastry cutter, or two butter-kinves cutting through the mixture until all is well mixed.  Look at the texture.  There should be no free flour.  Add another 2 tbs. of fat to the mixture and cut it in until it is completely incorporated.  Check the texture again.  Continue this process until all of the flour and fat combined resembles small, pea-sized pebbles.  The add the ice water and stir until just mixed.

Divide the dough into two equal portions and form into balls.  Flatten one ball between your palms and place on a lightly floured working surface.  Roll the dough with a rolling pin, always pushing from the center outward to form a circle.  Continue to roll out the dough until your pie pan, placed upside down on the dough, leaves a good inch of dough uncovered.  Trim the dough to make a smooth circle that is one inch larger than the pie pan.  Place the pie pan right side up, fold the dough in half, and in half again and lay the point in the pan center.  Unfold the crust and carefully push it down into the pan, with the edges hanging over the side.

Follow the same routine with the second ball of pie dough, rolling it to approximately the same size.  Fill the pie and cover with the second crust.  Use your hands to press the two crust edges together and fold away from the center, tucking the excess crust between the bottom crust and the sides of the pie pan.  use a fork to crimp the edges together, or if you know how, flute the edges between your thumbs and fingers.

There are a thousand pot-pie recipes out there, most of them very good.  It will just take a bit of time and experimentation to figure out yorr favorite meat/veggie ratios, and seasonings.

I make little seperate pot pies so that I can taylor them to each person eating them.  I have a bunch of small, steel pie pans that work perfectly for this.

Another popular way to make pot pies is to fill ramekins with phyllow dough or pastry crust, fill with filling, and put bisuit dough on top, or even mashed potatoes.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, it was passible. I got the texture I wanted and the "gravy" was right. I just need to work on my seasoning a bit. I think I put in too much poultry seasoning, but it's good enough to eat "as is" tomorrow or the day after  No repair work needed anyway.

Sorry for the camera phone pic


----------



## *amy* (Dec 3, 2007)

Pecanis, kudos on your pot pie filling. 

Beginner chef, you've received lots of great ideas.

Thought I'd throw this one in for an *EZ* recipe idea. (Yes, I know it may have a lot of salt, but for a quick dish - using chicken noodle soup or pot pie soup - I've yet to try the latter, was a clever idea.)

Pillsbury.com

You could add some more fresh veggies - broc, carrots, peas, diced cooked potatoes, etc. -- mushrooms & parmesan cheese is another thought.

Or, add some white wine, shallots (& mushrooms) & cream to the mix.

Chicken and Fall Vegetable Pot Pie Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

This one is stupid easy, I use it when I'm in a hurry.
Easy Chicken Pot Pie from Betty Crocker

When you make a pot pie with a regular crust doesn't the bottom crust get all soggy? I''ve never attempted one before but I'll try anything once!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! I can't wait to try this.. we are needing a few items from the grocery store, so i'll probably be making it Thurs. or Friday. I'll let you know how it turns out!!


----------

